# Roof a Station



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A while back I purchased a Lionel JR. transformer Station from the 30's. The number 1027 will id it in a catolog. It had no roof and the base was so rusted so number was not readable. A few variation exist with different numbers for different years. I know the time period, and it is a cream color . A tiny station compared to others. I did paint the floor green and remove the transformer. I use it for a display.








My first attempt wasn't so great so I decided to try again with some 6 inch aluminmun flashing. Due to the thin gage it was easier to work with. Then I brought out the heavy equipment. Vise grip, tin snips and my antique cutter with 8 inch jaws for a nice straight cut.








I bent the top ridge first using some boards. The aluminum gave easily. With a trial fit I added 3/8 of an inch for a curl. I used vise grips and two bends made a pass. I made three passes about 1/8th of an inch apart.








hen I primed and painted. I did use the tinsnips to remove excess under the curl. You have to careful because the aluminum will easily dent but for a display it should be safe. I picked a blue to bring out the windows. The original had a cross pattern with yellow and green.
Voila a roofed Station!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks nice. I wish HO had buildings like that. I have always liked the look of the tin ones.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks to good t-man!

Did these come with a chimney?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No Ed, no chimney,
the Lionel Jr sets were inexpensive. The station house is small ,6 by 3.5 inches. The station in the back with a chimney is 8 by 4.5 inches. The roof is a tad large I could of trimmed another half an inch.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> No Ed, no chimney,
> the Lionel Jr sets were inexpensive. The station house is small ,6 by 3.5 inches. The station in the back with a chimney is 8 by 4.5 inches. The roof is a tad large I could of trimmed another half an inch.



Didn't these roofs come as red? Though I like the blue very much. As it matches the windows. (and is my favorite color).

What you could do is push the roof so it's even with one side and on the other side with the over hang add a platform with some roof supports.
Add a couple sitting on a bench with some luggage waiting for their ride.
Edit.........
I can't see the other station.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The book I have doesn't have the roofs as red . Here is the other station. It is in my gallery under accessories. The platform sounds interesting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if they were red.
What book is that? Does the "book" list them as blue?
Like I said I think the blue looks great!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Doyle Prewar Edition 2 shows a green and yellow cross pattern. My first try was a blue so I stuck to it. Red may be a variation. Don't remember seeing one but I''ll look around. LHS has the second station with two brick chimnies. I am missig one and it is white.

The Olsen Library has a reference for red.

A second look at Doyle's book I found the 48W a whistle station with a red tile roof made in 1937-42. It also had a red base. The funny thing about my building is that the sides have no slot for a lever but it came with a transformer. You are right!


----------

